

Show HN: Poemr: The Imgur of Poetry (Just realized I didn't do a text post :/) - maresca

I just built this site Poemr.  It's a platform for writing and publishing poetry easily.  No registration necessary and it's pretty fun to play with.  All feedback is appreciated!<p>http://poemr.com
======
matt_
I find the way you show 'recent poems' difficult on my eyes, but I REALLY like
the create poem page. It's really nice.

I'd use that page for song writing even without posting it to your site.

~~~
maresca
Feel free. The save/load functions save directly to your browser, so you don't
have to publish.

------
maresca
<http://poemr.com>

clickable

------
FramesPerSushi
Wow that's really fun. The tools on the side are great. The only problem is
the design is very ugly, making it hard to work with.

------
minussohn
Hope that /b/ will not hear about this site...

~~~
maresca
I will have some SFW/NSFW filters in very soon. There isn't a comments section
(yet) on purpose.

